# Giant stp vs. Trek ticket



## ausher (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm thinking of gettng one of the two in a couple months. Let's say they are the same price to rule out a decision based on price. Overall which is the better bike? Componet wise....
I can't see why the ticket be $1000 more unless it is better.... And where can I order one online? I haven't seen any 2011 models anywhere online...


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

http://brickwell.com/product/trek-ticket-signature-c3-74027-1.htm

If money wasn't an issue, than I would go with the Ticket over the STP. Ticket has Avid Elixer's on it as well as the Fox 831.

The STP is still a very good bike for the money and aside from the brakes and fork, the components are pretty similar. But honestly, if I was in the market for another dj I would save myself $1200 and go with the Giant.


----------



## ausher (Jun 16, 2007)

money wont be an issue just thinking ahead for when tax time gets here, but if i spend 2600 on a bike i cant get other toys... i think for my abilities the stp is adaquate. i really dont want a purple bike tho.... thanks for the input.


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah the purple is pretty silly looking.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

A friend of mine just built a Ticket. He used his own parts. The frame is gorgeous.


----------



## ausher (Jun 16, 2007)

I was thinking of building a bike. I like the looks of the yeti dj frame. Where can I get a good build kit for dj? I'd like to have a 9 speed and not a single speed for also running around town. Since there is no dirt jumping places where I live. There is a skate park.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Uh, is this seriously a question?

The Ticket is a full Pro-level build for 2k, the STP is a quality dirt jump bike for under 1k lol

This is coming from a guy that works for a Trek dealer, and still rides a custom built STP. The STP I have built is a better spec than the current Ticket, but stock for stock the Ticket Signature blows all STP's out of the water.

I'll be upgrading to the Ticket frame as soon as I finish my BMX and buy a new AM/FR bike.


----------

